
Vulkan Raytracing Tutorials - ArtWomb
https://iorange.github.io/
======
dwrodri
Hopefully the lists expands! I've been meaning to take some time off to focus
on GPU programming and Vulkan seems quite attractive.

~~~
winterismute
I would advise against starting learning real-time rendering/an API for real-
time rendering from raytracing (not last because of the fact that you wound
need special support from your GPU or a driver fallback). It would be better
to start from standard rasterization techniques, possibly with a less explicit
API such OpenGL or Metal. [https://learnopengl.com/](https://learnopengl.com/)
is decent enough from what I have seen.

~~~
barbecue_sauce
Do you know of any resources for learning 3D basics? I just want to understand
the pipeline for how a camera with a frustrum translates simple vertex objects
to be rendered on a 2D canvas (the parameters, and the relevant math).

~~~
slavik81
If you're looking for textbooks, the two big ones are "Real-Time Rendering"[1]
and "Physically Based Rendering from Theory to Implementation"[2]. The former
focuses on techniques used in real-time rendering (frames per second), while
the later focuses on those used in offline rendering (seconds per frame). If
you want something more bite-sized, you might try "Ray Tracing in One
Weekend".

The first 3 chapters of "Real-Time Rendering" and all of "Ray Tracing in One
Weekend" are freely available on the authors' website for free or pay what you
want.

[1]: [http://www.realtimerendering.com/](http://www.realtimerendering.com/)
[2]: [https://www.pbrt.org/](https://www.pbrt.org/)

~~~
smcl
Physically Based Rendering looks great. I know that one of the authors - Matt
Pharr - also has some great blog posts about "ispc", a compiler he wrote while
at Intel: [https://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/30/ispc-
all.html](https://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/04/30/ispc-all.html). If he was
involved in a book in an area I was thinking about studying I would buy it in
a heartbeat

